# Spider From Maldives - What Is It??



## conkerwodds (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I am hoping someone will be able to tell me what spider this is, as it scared the life out of my fiance, while we were on holiday in the maldives.

Many Thanks


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 24, 2008)

My guess would be dolomedes sp., some sort of fishing spider.


----------



## Johnnyster (Jun 24, 2008)

Im guessing male huntsman.


----------



## conkerwodds (Jun 24, 2008)

Are any of the species mentioned dangerous?


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 24, 2008)

Johnnyster said:


> Im guessing male huntsman.


yeah could definately be a huntsman too.

and no, none of those are dangerous.


----------



## Venom (Jun 24, 2008)

Basically, the bite stings a bit, then goes away. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## jrlh84 (Jun 24, 2008)

My guess is its a fishing spider of some type. The way he holds his legs... Could be a huntsman though too


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jun 24, 2008)

H. venatoria


----------



## conkerwodds (Jun 25, 2008)

Judging by the picture above, I would agree that it is more than likely a huntsman, purely going by the markings.

But don't the legs look different?


----------



## crpy (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like its lying on a two inch board they will stretch out, its a male huntsman


----------

